# Advice on good web developers



## KempoSpirit (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm looking to redo my web and have thought it through quite a bit.
I've got it mostly mapped out and am ready to talk to my provider about changing the design and content.
I'm not going terribly fancy, but do want a unique intro to main page.
All subsequent pages will be straight forward.
Graphics will be appropriate size and limited, etc.
No encrypted data areas (for students, etc) at this time.
My q to all is, my provider will charge $85 p/hr for assistance on coding or flash help, etc.
Does anyone know of another source/person who does this kind of stuff as well.
I have no problem with paying for expertise, but realizing verizon is as big as they are i don't want to pay top dollor for it.
I am very savy with this stuff and have played around with flash and coffee products.  Don't want to spend hundred's of $$ on more robust software right now.
I feel i only need consultation with my main page intro.
Any feedback appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
jd


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 6, 2008)

iwould get a hold of Bob Hubbard at Silver Star web design he is also on this site and can be reached though the PM function under Bob Hubbard. He does a great job and has alot of fantastic ideals. I hope this helps.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 9, 2008)

KempoSpirit said:


> Hi all,
> I'm looking to redo my web and have thought it through quite a bit.
> I've got it mostly mapped out and am ready to talk to my provider about changing the design and content.
> I'm not going terribly fancy, but do want a unique intro to main page.
> ...


 
That seems terribly expensive.  I charge only $75/hr for doing web applications development.  Try going to Monster.com or other local job site and posting what you need.  You will get multiple replies from college kids or unemployed devlopers who will be much more helpful at a much better price.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2008)

Couple bits of advice.

- Check References.
- Do NOT pay by wire transfers like Western Union

Just because a company is big, doesn't mean their work is quality. I know Verizon farms alot of things out to smaller shops, with the resulting varying quality.

If you just need a few minutes, give me a call 716-###-####. If I can't help you I might be able to point you at some low-cost or free resources that could. 

As David said, Monster's good.  Also try Craigs List, but be careful there. Alot pf lgit folks, and alot of frauds there too.  WebHostingTalk might also be a good resource to find developer help.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2008)

Hows about a quick list of ways to tell a good web developer from a bad one? Some of us probably couldn't tell one from the other without a score card.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just because a company is big, doesn't mean their work is quality.


Oh! No doubt! My first PC was an IBM Aptiva, what a boat anchor! Within a month I was on my third tower...


----------



## pesilat (Jun 9, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> That seems terribly expensive.  I charge only $75/hr for doing web applications development.  Try going to Monster.com or other local job site and posting what you need.  You will get multiple replies from college kids or unemployed devlopers who will be much more helpful at a much better price.



Depends. I charge $100 / hour for web app development. The difference between cheap and expensive has more to do with the market and the specifics involved.

I've got plenty on my plate so my time is precious. Ironically, development is my primary source of income (i.e.: about 60% of the money I make annually comes from my development work) but I don't rely on that money - it's always helpful, of course, but if I don't get the work I won't be crying on my keyboard  I live pretty simply and it helps that my wife makes good money.

Mike


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 10, 2008)

pesilat said:


> Depends. I charge $100 / hour for web app development. The difference between cheap and expensive has more to do with the market and the specifics involved.
> 
> *I've got plenty on my plate so my time is precious*. Ironically, development is my primary source of income (i.e.: about 60% of the money I make annually comes from my development work) but I don't rely on that money - it's always helpful, of course, but if I don't get the work I won't be crying on my keyboard  I live pretty simply and it helps that my wife makes good money.
> 
> Mike


 

You are therefore not "unemployed"


----------



## pesilat (Jun 10, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> You are therefore not "unemployed"



LOL. Not by a long shot 

Mike


----------



## temagami (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd say make sure you  get someone who knows your business.  If you want a martial arts site - try to find a designer who's also a martial artist.  I design site and I am actually going live with one tomorrow.

Could you guys check it out and see if I'm missing anything?

It's a site designed for the martial arts community.  It's a site dedicated only to M.A. tournaments (mostly in Ontario).  You can view and register a tournaments, your club and a seminar all for FREE.

Have a look and let me know what your think:

www.martialartstournaments.ca


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2008)

temagami said:


> I'd say make sure you  get someone who knows your business.  If you want a martial arts site - try to find a designer who's also a martial artist.  I design site and I am actually going live with one tomorrow.
> 
> Could you guys check it out and see if I'm missing anything?
> 
> ...


Looks good.
4 recomendations
- Links page
- Link to MT
- Link to wnymartialarts.com
- PM me when you do so and I'll add you to the MT Network of sites and crosslink to you from WNYMA.


----------



## temagami (Jun 29, 2008)

Well actually the whole Links suggestion you have is under "Clubs"  Just click on Clubs and fill in the fields and hit  "submit" and your up!!   I just added  some backend php, mysql to the site so I can edit entries and delete others.  So it's now ready to go and I added it to Google yesterday.


----------

